# slingshot hunting.



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

took this bird on a mooch today,theres over 100 of them nesting in the tops of the mature beach trees,* i had been asked by the land owner to thin the corvids out for the reasons of crop protection and public health *,this one was a brancher,60 feet up and 15 yards away,the ,44 cal shot hit it in the chest,penetrating the cavity causing massive trauma,it was dead before it hit the ground.


----------



## Slangbellan (Jan 2, 2010)

Really nice shot! 
Lead is the stuff!
/Jörgen


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice shot, man!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Good shooting.
Martin


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

cheers chaps,i recon i need to get a few more for that pie!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That was an impressive shot and impressive kinetic energy.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

What is a corvid...is it like a crow or something ?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Crows, ravens, jays and others.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

They are a very unestimated meat to eat, the breast on them are very nice but you need a few, jeff


----------



## ZacsimmO (May 27, 2010)

Nice shooting!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Went fishing yesterday and were we go there are allot of water moccasins so I take a slingshot with me as air rifles and firearms are not allowed well got two think I just stunned them tho because they went back under the rocks. going again today will take my camera encase I get a kill.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Impressive shooting! After seeing that I think I will have to get my hands on some lead, how far in did it go, or did you not eat it?


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

California actually has a hunting season for them. For some reason they want them around for part of the year!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

very nice shootin! did you eat that cuz lead inside your meal dosent sound very safe


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> very nice shootin! did you eat that cuz lead inside your meal dosent sound very safe


Most hunters use lead if you think about it, so there must be some way around it...


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> very nice shootin! did you eat that cuz lead inside your meal dosent sound very safe


Come on boys, don't you hunt!?! Shotgun shot is lead (upland hunting), rifle and pistole bullets are lead. Just remove the bullets/ shot/ or balls and eat it. It's not like led releases poison into the meat! Lead is only bad if you injest it directly and over a long period of time or if food is exposed a long time to lead oxide like in old time cans. Look up preperation of game animals on the Internet for more information. Also you need to know how to clean and skin/ pluck your game, and how to keep it fresh. It's easy once someone shows ya how. I'll look it up on youtube to see if they have a good tutorial on the subject.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

oh, i hunt but have yet to eat anything i have killed... im waiting for a big bunny


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

snakeshack said:


> very nice shootin! did you eat that cuz lead inside your meal dosent sound very safe


Come on boys, don't you hunt!?! Shotgun shot is lead (upland hunting), rifle and pistole bullets are lead. Just remove the bullets/ shot/ or balls and eat it. It's not like led releases poison into the meat! Lead is only bad if you injest it directly and over a long period of time or if food is exposed a long time to lead oxide like in old time cans. Look up preperation of game animals on the Internet for more information. Also you need to know how to clean and skin/ pluck your game, and how to keep it fresh. It's easy once someone shows ya how. I'll look it up on youtube to see if they have a good tutorial on the subject.
[/quote]

oh i never though about that, yes i do hunt, 2 for 2 on turkeys an got my first deer last year. also have killed alot of squirells. i cant wait for September to bring my slingshot and test it out on the squirrels. i hope to get evan into hunting with a gun


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> very nice shootin! did you eat that cuz lead inside your meal dosent sound very safe


Come on boys, don't you hunt!?! Shotgun shot is lead (upland hunting), rifle and pistole bullets are lead. Just remove the bullets/ shot/ or balls and eat it. It's not like led releases poison into the meat! Lead is only bad if you injest it directly and over a long period of time or if food is exposed a long time to lead oxide like in old time cans. Look up preperation of game animals on the Internet for more information. Also you need to know how to clean and skin/ pluck your game, and how to keep it fresh. It's easy once someone shows ya how. I'll look it up on youtube to see if they have a good tutorial on the subject.
[/quote]

oh i never though about that, yes i do hunt, 2 for 2 on turkeys an got my first deer last year. also have killed alot of squirells. i cant wait for September to bring my slingshot and test it out on the squirrels. i hope to get evan into hunting with a gun
[/quote]

I thought for sure you guys were hunters!







I lived outside of Goshen, NY down in Orange County from the age of 11-18. We could hunt in the backyard! It's way harder in California!

Happy hunting! Oh and pigeon is not bad at all; it tastes like chicken.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

snakeshack said:


> very nice shootin! did you eat that cuz lead inside your meal dosent sound very safe


Come on boys, don't you hunt!?! Shotgun shot is lead (upland hunting), rifle and pistole bullets are lead. Just remove the bullets/ shot/ or balls and eat it. It's not like led releases poison into the meat! Lead is only bad if you injest it directly and over a long period of time or if food is exposed a long time to lead oxide like in old time cans. Look up preperation of game animals on the Internet for more information. Also you need to know how to clean and skin/ pluck your game, and how to keep it fresh. It's easy once someone shows ya how. I'll look it up on youtube to see if they have a good tutorial on the subject.
[/quote]

oh i never though about that, yes i do hunt, 2 for 2 on turkeys an got my first deer last year. also have killed alot of squirells. i cant wait for September to bring my slingshot and test it out on the squirrels. i hope to get evan into hunting with a gun
[/quote]

I thought for sure you guys were hunters!







I lived outside of Goshen, NY down in Orange County from the age of 11-18. We could hunt in the backyard! It's way harder in California!

Happy hunting! Oh and pigeon is not bad at all; it tastes like chicken.








[/quote]
Lol everything tastes like chicken!


----------

